# De binario a 7 segmentos...



## sergiof44 (Oct 17, 2010)

Hola Comunidad!

Estaba diseñando un multiplicador para la U al cual le tengo que mostrar la salida de 6 bits binaria en un display de 7 segmentos.

Mi duda es la siguiente: ¿Como hago para pasar esa salida binaria a 7 segmentos?

Se me permite usar compuertas lógicas , multiplexores , codificadores y decodificadores , también algún integrado sumador.

Agradezco mucho su ayuda.


----------



## reyvilla (Oct 17, 2010)

te diria que con un decodificador de binario a 7 segmnetos pero en tu caso serian 2 ya que los que conozco son de 4-bits no de 6 tendrias que adaptarlo si me colocas el circuito puedo vizualizar mejor como hacerlo...saludosss


----------



## sergiof44 (Oct 17, 2010)

Este es el diseño, su salida esta en binario 
http://i52.tinypic.com/11kcsr4.jpg

Por favor tengan en cuenta :
Que BCD no es lo mismo que binario.
El 7447 y 7448 son conversores de BCD a 7 segmentos.
El decodificador 74185 (binario a BCD) esta descontinuado por lo menos aqui en colombia.


----------



## reyvilla (Oct 17, 2010)

hola ya lo vi fijate logre hacerlo en proteus, con respecto a bcd es codigo binario decimal, continuando, tu circuito genera una salidad binaria de 6 bit's, bueno con estos conversores puedes llevarlo de binario a 7 segmentos, que pasa que porque es un conversor bcd a 7 segmentos, si deberia de ser de binario a 7 segmentos directo que es lo que realmente hace, bueno pasa lo siguente el codigo binario decimal se encarga de darle identificaciona cada numero por ejemplo 3 sabemos que es 0011 y asi sucesivamente entonces que hace el 7 segmento detecta este codigo y lo de codifica sabiendo que 3 es 0011 y lo lleva al 7 segmento. 

volviendo al circuito yo conecte las 4 salidas en orden del s1 al s4 al 7447  del s1 al a0, s2 al a1, y asi sucesivamente y jugue con los interruptores y codifidca muy bien, ahora las otras dos salidas que vienen de la and y del s0  todavia no logro que a traves del otro 7447 me muestre nada aun. la cuestion es colocarlo seguido, para eso necesito saber cual es el bit menos significativo el que esta hacia la parte mas alta o las mas baja...? bueno de momento esto espero tu respuesta...saludoss


----------



## sergiof44 (Oct 17, 2010)

el bit menos significativo es el que esta mas a la derecha


----------



## reyvilla (Oct 17, 2010)

ok ya esta, de todas maneras ve si te sirve y me avisas, por cierto el 7447 y 7448 son iguales la diferencia es que uno es para catodo comun y el otro para anodo comun. 

saludosss...


----------



## sergiof44 (Oct 17, 2010)

Gracias!! voy a probarlo y avisarte como me fue 

He hecho lo que dijiste y no codifica bien. 111 x 111 me da 31 en el display lo cual es errado. Estaré haciendo algo mal? no puedes colocar la simulación para verificar yo mismo?


----------



## reyvilla (Oct 17, 2010)

alli esta bueno abria que ponerse a ver que puede estar mal, me pongo en un rato a revisar a ver que veo saludosss....


----------

